# Wasser wird braun



## BabsiL (5. Aug. 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe meinen Teich nun seid einem Jahr. Kurz nach dem Anlegen des Teiches hatte ich das "grünes Wasser" Problem, was sich aber von allein gelegt hat. Nachdem die Schwebealgen abgestorben waren sanken sie zu Boden und das Wasser war wieder klar.

Ab ca. Mai hatte ich dann Fadenalgen im Teich, allerdings noch nicht sooo viele. Nun wird das Wasser aber immer trüber und brauner (Schwebeteilchen), fast schon zur Brühe   Was kann ich tun???
Sichttiefe nur noch ca. 15cm

Hier noch ein paar technische Daten zum Teich:
- Oberfläche ca. 14m2
- Volumen: ca. 7m3
- kein Schatten, nur 3 kleine Seerosen, die aber nicht viel Schatten spenden. 
- Pumpe/Filter: Velda Druckfilter 50l (angeblich für die doppelte Größe ausgelegt, auch mit Koi) im Dauerbetrieb
- UV Lampe 18W im Dauerbetrieb
- Bewohner: 9 kleine Koi und Spiegelkarpfen ( zwischen ca. 10 - 25cm)
- Wasserwerte ok: NO3=0; NO2=0; GH=2; KH=7; PH=7,5; Phosphat=0; 26°C in ca. 30cm Tiefe (gemessen mit Amtra Streifen bzw. extra Phosphat Tester)

Das habe ich schon versucht:
- Heute das 4te mal in diesem Jahr den Filter sauber gemacht. Der Schlamm darin roch wie im Klärwerk. Die ersten beiden Male hatte ich neue Starterbakterien zugegeben, letztes Mal und heute nicht mehr.
- diverse "Klarwasser" Mittelchen reingekippt, ca. 4x seit Ende Mai. Heute auch wieder, war ein anderes angeblich besseres Mittel, hat aber noch gar nichts bewirkt, das andere hatte wenigstens eine kurze Zeit lang ein wenig bewirkt. Zu viel Chemie möchte ich auch nicht in den Teich kippen.
- Heute habe ich auch die tiefste Stelle (ca. 1,20m) mal mit einem Schlammsauger bearbeitet, allerdings nur grob

Meine kleinen Racker sind noch wohlauf soweit ich es beurteilen kann. Ich habe nur Angst das Wasser könnte "kippen", aber auch wenn es nicht kippt, wäre klareres Wasser schon schöner, dann würde ich meine Racker auch nicht nur sehen wenn sie nach Futter betteln.

Freue mich auf gute Ideen von Euch
Ein Teich Neuling


----------



## zaphod (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wasser wird braun*

Hallo "BabsiL",

bevor das Wasser "kippt", ist schon längst der Teichbesitzer in seinem Verlangen nach klaren Wasser von der Chemie-Aversion zur Chemie-Sympathie gekippt.
Klar ist klares Wasser schön, grünes Wasser hat auch seine schönen Seiten - wenn man diese an sich ranlässt. Teichwasser ist für gewöhnlich kein Trinkwasser, daher muss es auch nicht klar sein. Mit Chemie machst Du im Teich nichts besser. Im Gegenteil, mit den Mitteln im Teich hätte ich eher Sorgen um die "kleinen Racker". 
Nimm Dir Zeit und lies Dir mal einige Beiträge bzgl. Algen durch (auch den hier, dann hab ich Schreiben erspart https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6018), denn Zeit ist neben Geduld (und natürlich Nährstoffaustrag) das Beste, was Du gegen trübes Wasser aufbringen kannst. 
Nach der Filterreinigung gebe ich persönlich wieder eine gute Portion alten Schlamm vom Filter wieder zurück in den Filter, damit erspare ich mir, Starterbakterien zu kaufen (warum auch, wenn ich doch welche habe?). 
Aber das wichtigste: Finger weg von sog. Algenkillern und Teichklärern!


----------



## BabsiL (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wasser wird braun*

Hi Klaas,

noch bin ich selbst bei "Chemie Aversion", wenn auch mit kleinen Einschränkungen. Bei den Mitteln habe ich auf Fisch/Koi Verträglichkeit geachtet, und eher zu wenig als zuviel dosiert. Und auch wenn die Hersteller eine Regelmäßige Anwendung, teilweise sogar wöchentlich" raten, möchte ich halt doch lieber, wie du ja selber sagst, ohne solche Mittel den Teich klarer kriegen. Ich hoffe da auch auf ein paar natürliche Tipps, außer Geduld.

Will mir morgen eine stärkere Luftpumpe holen mit Zerstäubersteinen. Habe eine kleine drin, aber die bringt kaum noch was. Mehr Sauerstoff soll ja auch helfen???


----------



## zaphod (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wasser wird braun*



			
				BabsiL schrieb:
			
		

> eher zu wenig als zuviel dosiert.



Genau das ist das Problem, warum die Mittel - wenigstens vorübergehend - nicht helfen. Die Hersteller werden sich hüten, den Anwendern eine Überdosierung von Pestiziden/Bioziden zu empfehlen - daher sind die empfohlenen Mengen hart an der Grenze zur Wirksamkeit. Dosiert man unter, gibts auch ncht den (kurzzeitigen) versprochenen Erfolg. 

sorry muss weg (zum Grillen), vielleicht hilft eben jemand anders weiter, ansonsten bin ich morgen wieder hier
Und lass das mal mit der Luftpumpe...Tschö


----------



## Annett (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wasser wird braun*

Hallo Babsi,

erstmal auch von mir: Willkommen bei uns!

Kann man mal ein Foto von Deinem Teich sehen? Das sagt oft mehr als eine ausführliche Beschreibung...
Bezüglich Algenmitteln etc. schließe ich mich Klaas an.

Einer der "Lieblingssprüche" hier lautet: "Durch hineinschütten holt man nichts heraus!"
Algen kommen von zuviel Nährstoffen und die müssen raus - dann klappts auch mit halbwegs klarem Wasser.
Ich habe heute anderthalb Mörteleimer welkes Pflanzenmaterial aus dem Teich entfernt. 
So entzieht man dem System Nährstoffe - mein Teich wird zusehens klarer. Nach 4 Jahren in grün.


----------



## Relaxi (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wasser wird braun*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Babsi,
> 
> erstmal auch von mir: Willkommen bei uns!
> 
> ...



Hallo Annet, Hallo Alle  

Ich habe mich länger nicht gemeldet, die Suchfunktion hat auch so seine Nachteile  
Bei mir ist alles soweit i.O., aber als ich den Beitrag hier gelesen habe, wollte ich nochmal nachhaken.

Annett, du hast geschrieben "Nach 4 Jahren in grün". Unser Teich ist seid diesem Jahr auch plötzlich grün geworden, also ich meine das Wasser.

Er ist auch bischen trüber dadurch geworden. 
Die aktuellen Wasserwerte sind okay (PH 7,4  KH 6  GH 6  No3 0  No2 0) und den Fischen gehts auch prima. 
Also denk ich mal ist nitt so schlimm das das Wasser nun grün ist, richtig ?


----------



## Annett (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wasser wird braun*

Hallo Rüdiger,

wenn das Wasser grün wird und dann auch bleibt, kommen irgendwie mehr Nährstoffe ins Wasser hinein, als Du durch Filterung und zurückschneiden von Pflanzen heraus holst.
Die gelösten Nährstoffe, von denen sich die Algen ernähren und vermehren können vers. Ursachen haben.
Beispielsweise:
-eine nicht mehr korrekt sitzende Kapillarsperre, sodass Erde in den Teich gespült werden kann (bei mir haben die Ameisen sie direkt über die senkrechte Folie getragen )
-eine zu dicke Mulmschicht, die von gründelnden Fischen aufgewirbelt wird und damit wieder die Nährstoffe frei gibt
-eine zu starke Pflanzenausdünnung in älteren Teichen
-Überbesatz und damit zu starke Fütterung (je größer die Fische mit der Zeit werden, desto mehr Futter wird reingeworfen - irgendwann schaffen das Pflanzen+Filterung einfach nicht mehr)
-irgendwas hab ich bestimmt vergessen 

Bei mir waren lange Zeit zu wenig Pflanzen im Teich. Zusätzlich wuchsen sie mehr schlecht als recht und die Vermehrung hielt sich auch in Grenzen. 
Nur die Goldis waren wie die Karnickel und wurden im ersten Jahr auch noch gut gefüttert. :crazy: 
Jetzt ist die Fütterung seit 2-3Jahren bei Null, die Pflanzen wurden immer mehr und auch ihr Wachstum. Ich entferne alle paar Wochen verwelkte Pflanzenteile (vor allem von meinem Seerosenmonster) aus dem Teich und habe seit dem Frühsommer auch einiges an Unterwasserpflanzen, welche sich endlich etablieren. In den letzten 2 Jahren habe ich zwischen 200 und 300 Junggoldis abgefischt und anderweitig untergebracht.

Alles in allem - das System stabilisiert sich allmählich!  
Natürlich ging es den Fischen im grünen Wasser nicht schlechter - nur konnte man sie nie sehen und hatte absolut keinen Überblick mehr über den Bestand. 
Der Sonnenbarsch hat den Nachwuchs wahrs. auch nur schlecht gefunden...

Vielleicht zeigts Du mal ein Bild vom grünen Teich. 
Wobei es hier eher um braunes Wasser geht. Und das könnte zumindest bei Babsis Teich auch von den gekillten Algen kommen... die sind evtl. zu klein, um vom Filter herausgeholt zu werden.
Irgendwann gehen sie wieder in Lösung und das Wasser wird wieder grün - ein toller Kreislauf, der nur einem nützt. Dem Handel!


----------



## MeneMeiner (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wasser wird braun*

Hallo,



			
				BabsiL schrieb:
			
		

> ... GH=2; KH=7...



also solche Werte sind zwar (messtechnisch?!?) möglich, aber sehr schwer zu erreichen. Ich bitte um Korrektur bzw. Nachmessung. Es müsste / sollte eher andersherum sein.

Sind die Messstreifen evtl. abgelaufen? Mit welchem Wasser gleichst du die Verdunstung aus? Wie sind dessen Werte?

Und bloß kein Aktionismus!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Frank_E (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wasser wird braun*



			
				BabsiL schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe meinen Teich nun seid einem Jahr. Kurz nach dem Anlegen des Teiches hatte ich das "grünes Wasser" Problem, was sich aber von allein gelegt hat. Nachdem die Schwebealgen abgestorben waren sanken sie zu Boden und das Wasser war wieder klar.
> 
> Ab ca. Mai hatte ich dann Fadenalgen im Teich, allerdings noch nicht sooo viele. Nun wird das Wasser aber immer trüber und brauner (Schwebeteilchen), fast schon zur Brühe   Was kann ich tun???
> ...


Moin Babsi!

Ich vermute mal aus der Ferne, dass du reichlich Schlamm auf dem Grund hast. Und da deine Pfleglinge gerne darin rumwühlen, ist der Teich nunmal trübbraun. Dieser Schlamm riecht wirklich zum . So wie der, der in deinen Filter gelang. Der Schlamm sollte raus, da hilft aber keine Hexerei und keine Chemie.
Was hast du als Bodengrund? Folie pur oder Kies. Beides ist nicht wirklich gut.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Relaxi (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wasser wird braun*

Hallo Annett

Danke Dir, nu bin ich schlauer :-D

Das grüne Wasser hat bei mir auch, wie du geschrieben hast, den Nachteil das man die Fische schlechter sieht. Aber da die Werte okay sind und es den Fischen prima geht, kein Grund zur Sorge.

Den Teich haben wir erst seid 2 Jahren renoviert (War vorher durchlöchert und leer) ich denke ich muss da auch erstmal bischen abwarten und dem Teich ne Chance geben. Chemie mach ich da keine rein.

Wegen dem braunen Wasser von BabsiL. Wir haben in unserem 2. kleineren Teich auch braunes Wasser. Dort kommt es vom vielen Schlamm. Aber dort ist das Wasser klasklar, heisst es ist schon braun, aber man kann bis zum Grund sehen.

(stelle mir gerade vor wie die Ameisen bei Annett mit kleinen Erdkügelchen auf dem Rücken richtung Teich marschieren)


----------



## BabsiL (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wasser wird braun*

Erst danke für die ersten Antworten.

Für die Wassermessung verwende ich von Amtra die Teststreifen. Die einzelnen Farbnuoncen sind vielleicht nicht immer 100%ig zu unterscheiden, aber ich denke für eine Tendenz reicht es. Ich hatte bis ca Juni für beide Härten sehr niedrige Werte, und da bei den Klarwasser Mittelchen was drauf stand, dass die Härte höher sein muß um zu wirken, habe ich auch von Amtra einen Wasserhärter für Fischteiche zugegeben, sah aus wie Sand. Von der Menge her etwa 300g.

Der Bodengrund ist Teichfolie und wie ihr schon richtig vermutet mittlerweile auch Schlamm, und den Geruch hat Frank E auch richtig beschrieben, das habe ich beim Absaugen vor 3 Tagen gemerkt. Am Wasser hat sich bis jetzt aber nichts geändert.

Annetts Vermutung mit den Nähstoffen, hmm, Pflanzen sind nicht sooo viele drin, 3 kleine Seerosen, 3 Töpfe __ Schilf und vielleicht 7-8 kleine Uferpflanzen. Dazu kommen noch 4-5 kleine Schwimmpflanzen (z.B. Wasserhyazinthe). 
Reinrutschende Erde könnte zwar bei dem Regen der letzten Tage sein, da an einer Stelle ne Böschung relativ steil rauf geht, dürfte aber in der Menge dann eher unbedeutend sein. 
Futterreste und Fischkot, hmm, sicher kriegen die Kleinen was zu fressen. Ob es zu viel oder zu wenig ist weiß ich nicht so genau. Sie kriegen Morgens und Abends je eine gute Handvoll Futter, was auch schnell weg ist, und ich habe mal gelesen, man soll etwa in der Menge füttern was innerhalb von 5min gefressen wird???

Habe mir gestern eine weitere Filtermatte gekauft. Werde am Wochenende den Filter ein weiteres Mal sauber machen, und anschließend eine zusätzliche etwas feinere Matte rein tun, vielleicht bleiben da ja dann auch feinere Partikel drin hängen...

Gruß
Babsi


----------

